# Got another person addicted!



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Just thought I would let all of you know that I just got my 60 year old dad into sling shots today!! He came over my house today and I was in the process of making a new sling shot (will post pics soon), he seemed very intrigued by everything that I was doing. I just finished making a new catch box as well (will post pics of that too) and asked him if he wanted to try shooting one of my SS's, he smiled and said yes. He took aboout 15-20 shots and was hooked. Now I have to make him his very own, yet another addict is born!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> Just thought I would let all of you know that I just got my 60 year old dad into sling shots today!! He came over my house today and I was in the process of making a new sling shot (will post pics soon), he seemed very intrigued by everything that I was doing. I just finished making a new catch box as well (will post pics of that too) and asked him if he wanted to try shooting one of my SS's, he smiled and said yes. He took aboout 15-20 shots and was hooked. Now I have to make him his very own, yet another addict is born!!


good man! its not often fathers want to learn from their sons


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> Just thought I would let all of you know that I just got my 60 year old dad into sling shots today!! He came over my house today and I was in the process of making a new sling shot (will post pics soon), he seemed very intrigued by everything that I was doing. I just finished making a new catch box as well (will post pics of that too) and asked him if he wanted to try shooting one of my SS's, he smiled and said yes. He took aboout 15-20 shots and was hooked. Now I have to make him his very own, yet another addict is born!!


good man! its not often fathers want to learn from their sons
[/quote]

I see it as just a little payback for all of the wisdom that has shared and taught me throught my life!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hope you dont mind me sharing a story. one day i was outside shooting paintballs with my slingshot and my dad wants to know if he can shoot a couple i said sure. so i gave him the slingshot and paintballs and i tried to remind about the ammo, but he assumed otherwise, so he starts telling me " i know how to shoot a slingshot, i used to hunt with them as a kid in mexico". i tried again, but he cut me off, so i thought to myself, eff it. he loads one up, pulls it back and squeezes the paint out of the paintball. its all over his hand and on his shirt . he looks at me and says " i think i just drew blood from a stone, why didnt you tell me it was a paintball ?" . its great that you guys can share in something . moments that one will remember for a long time .


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Imperial said:


> hope you dont mind me sharing a story. one day i was outside shooting paintballs with my slingshot and my dad wants to know if he can shoot a couple i said sure. so i gave him the slingshot and paintballs and i tried to remind about the ammo, but he assumed otherwise, so he starts telling me " i know how to shoot a slingshot, i used to hunt with them as a kid in mexico". i tried again, but he cut me off, so i thought to myself, eff it. he loads one up, pulls it back and squeezes the paint out of the paintball. its all over his hand and on his shirt . he looks at me and says " i think i just drew blood from a stone, why didnt you tell me it was a paintball ?" .	its great that you guys can share in something . moments that one will remember for a long time .


Dont mind the story at all, in fact I would love to hear more from every one. Thats a great story, its those little moments in life that leave a life time impresion that will be with you forever.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> ]good man! its not often fathers want to learn from their sons


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

My dad sees me making slingshots... Shakes his head then asks when im gunna grow up... as i stand there pulling back on the bands checking my workmanship i tell him,.... NEVER!!!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> My dad sees me making slingshots... Shakes his head then asks when im gunna grow up... as i stand there pulling back on the bands checking my workmanship i tell him,.... NEVER!!!!


Awsome, you have to be a kid at heart


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

It's OK to grow older, NEVER grow up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My dad introduced me to slingshots when I was a a small boy. i could hardly pull the bands on that Victor 20 but I kept trying. Supplies and materials seemed pretty limited back then.I wish he were still alive to see all the available supplies and possibilities I now enjoy The information and connection to others around the world through the internet..


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

treefork said:


> My dad introduced me to slingshots when I was a a small boy. i could hardly pull the bands on that Victor 20 but I kept trying. Supplies and materials seemed pretty limited back then.I wish he were still alive to see all the available supplies and possibilities I now enjoy The information and connection to others around the world through the internet..


Sounds like you were pretty close to your dad, im sure he is watching over you being proud of your accomplishments and smiling!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I got my dad into slingshots as well! One day I was making this pretty slingshot (at the time it was the best one I made yet) and he walked by and said that is pretty... that gave me a idea to give him this one, so I did and he was hooked!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

My Dad gave me a call a couple of weeks back and asked if he could 'borrow' one of my slingshots for awhile as they are having problems with
Canada Geese hanging around where their not welcome and messing things up as only Geese can do when parked in one spot for any length
of time. So, I told him 'sure I'll bring one to you in a day or so.' Well to make it short, ever since the phone call the geese haven't been seen.
All he really wanted to do was loft a few marbles out into the pond to scare them away.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Sean said:


> My Dad gave me a call a couple of weeks back and asked if he could 'borrow' one of my slingshots for awhile as they are having problems with
> Canada Geese hanging around where their not welcome and messing things up as only Geese can do when parked in one spot for any length
> of time. So, I told him 'sure I'll bring one to you in a day or so.' Well to make it short, ever since the phone call the geese haven't been seen.
> All he really wanted to do was loft a few marbles out into the pond to scare them away.


Very cool, im sure he had fun doing it too, was that his first time shooting?


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool Story! Sound like your dad could use a quality slingshot!


----------

